# Bar B Chef smokers please help



## cruiser (Jul 5, 2015)

I am brand new here but I see some Bar B Chef owners are members. 













BAR B 1.jpg



__ cruiser
__ Jul 5, 2015


















BAR B 2.jpg



__ cruiser
__ Jul 5, 2015






Can anyone tell me if the offset smokers in these two pics are the same? I know that pic#1 is a Bar B Chef offset smoker. It looks to be original, in good shape and complete from what I can see. I can get it for $80, but it's 45 minutes away and I don't have a truck... The smoker in pic #2 is missing the name plate and table and looks like it has been painted. I also don't see the red in the thermometer that seems like Bar B Chef always has. However, it is right around the block and I can get it for $40 or less. I have read that these were improved in the more recent years. I would welcome any comparisons or differences you know of based on these two pics. I would love to get the first one, but it would be a daunting task and at lease twice the price. Please advise. Thanks


----------



## oddball (Jul 7, 2015)

Looks like the same model from the pics.  It likely just rusted and they painted it.

You could spend a little time and effort cleaning, and simply paint it again with black high temp paint.


----------



## cruiser (Jul 7, 2015)

Turned out they are not the same at all, but thanks. 1st is Bar-B-Chef, 2nd one is a New Braunfel.


----------



## remmy700p (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't know what the labels say, but those are the exact same smoker.


----------

